# CSC Orion V15.1 Sp1 and Sp3 + Crack :)



## welly76 (22 يوليو 2009)

اتفضلوووووووو 
البرنامج http://rapidshare.de/files/47368940/CSC_ORIONv.15.1sp1.rar.html

SP3 http://www.cscworld.com/orion/tech.php

الكراك بالمرفقات
لا تنسو برنامج HASP


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kimy (22 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز

برنامج hasp هو نفسه للاصدار 14

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## kimy (22 يوليو 2009)

نرجو شرح تطبيق الكراك وتشغيل البرنامج

رجاءا

وشكرا


----------



## welly76 (22 يوليو 2009)

Hasp هو نفسه للاصدار 14 ويوجد بالرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/47737884/HASP_Emulator_v.2.33_with_TI6.1_regsitry.rar


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسان777 (22 يوليو 2009)

welly76 قال:


> اتفضلوووووووو
> البرنامج http://rapidshare.de/files/47368940/CSC_ORIONv.15.1sp1.rar.html
> 
> SP3 http://www.cscworld.com/orion/tech.php
> ...


 
الملف CSC_ORIONv.15.1sp1 محمي بباس ورد رجاء التكرم بوضعها حتى نتمكن من تشغيل البرنامج اكرمك الله


----------



## فراس مهنا (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## hassananas (22 يوليو 2009)

نرجو شرح تطبيق الكراك وتشغيل البرنامج

رجاءا

وشكرا


----------



## حسان777 (22 يوليو 2009)

حسان777 قال:


> الملف CSC_ORIONv.15.1sp1 محمي بباس ورد رجاء التكرم بوضعها حتى نتمكن من تشغيل البرنامج اكرمك الله


 

الباسورد ياشباب هي

lavteam

مع تحياتي


----------



## AHMAD237 (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً للمهندس حسان على الباسورد و لى عتاب على المهندس وليد لانه اذا كان لا يرغب فى اعطاء الباسورد فما جدوى المشاركة من البداية


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (22 يوليو 2009)

رجاء من الإخوة الأفاضل توضيح كيفية عمل الكراك حيث انه بعد عمل set up يطلب authorization code وأنا حاليا أعمل على أوريون 14 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## welly76 (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا حسان نسيت ابين الباسوورد


----------



## welly76 (23 يوليو 2009)

ahmad237 قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً للمهندس حسان على الباسورد و لى عتاب على المهندس وليد لانه اذا كان لا يرغب فى اعطاء الباسورد فما جدوى المشاركة من البداية


 والله نسيت يا عرب ... جنسي انسان ...


----------



## welly76 (23 يوليو 2009)

بالمرفقات يوجد برنامج الHASP قم بتنصيبه كما مبين بمجلد الHelp داخل الهاسب.
قم بتستيب الاوريون قم SP3 ثم اضغط على waleed orion15 مع ملاحظة الهاس يكون مسجل ل infron_01


----------



## welly76 (23 يوليو 2009)

1/ Setup Hasp
2/keygen
3/press new reg file : hapemul.REG
4/run hasp
5/press first icon
6/press 2nd icon
7/press man face "should be register to : infren0_
8/run orion 15 setup
9/run SP3
10/click on waleed orion15.reg
run and enjoy


----------



## jameschan (23 يوليو 2009)

anybody tried it? please advise.... thanks


----------



## صلاح الشافعي (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح الله عليك
لو أحد من الأخوة المهندسين يعطينا شرح بسيط بمثال كيفية العمل بالبرنامج


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (23 يوليو 2009)

when making these procedures the programe need the authorization code
is there any mistake
and for mr. WELLY 76 what does it mean by press first icon& press 2nd icon 
رجاء توضيح كيفية عمل الكراك حيث انه بعد تنزيل البرنامج orion 15.1 sp3 البرنامج يطلب كود ولا يفتح مع العلم انى استخدم حاليا اوريون 14


----------



## welly76 (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا شرح طريقة تنصيب البرنامج اتفضلوووو ونحن جاهزين لخدمتكم

http://ifile.it/jc5yvlf/4.rar


----------



## welly76 (23 يوليو 2009)

لكي يعمل البرنامج لابد ان يكون وجه الرجل في الhasp يعمل وليس مضلل وان يكون الhasp مسجل ل infron01 في كل الاحوال


----------



## crs (23 يوليو 2009)

الزميل welly

اريد ان اسألك هل الكراك من عملك لانه البرنامج مسجل لك عند فتح البرنامج

عمل رائع جدا حيث انني لم اجد له كراك من شهرين

اشكرك جدا على هذا العمل المتميز ولك كل التقدير والاحترام واعتبره عملا يستحق الثناء الكثير


----------



## hoiyemen (23 يوليو 2009)

Well Done & Great Job my Dear Welly

to get more benefits of using this software, Link of "Orion and Revit -Structure" is required to enable Revit Structure to import and export Orion-Revit Integration files-
We are awaiting for Generous Volunteer to provide this Link


Thanks once again for your great effort


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

هذا واجبنا يا شباب ...


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (24 يوليو 2009)

بعد عمل المحاولات لم يعمل البرنامج ويطلب authorization code عند فتحه كما فى الصورة مع العلم بأننى أستخدم orion 14 وويندوز xp برجاء سرعة الرد 

http://rapidshare.com/files/259278998/untitled.JPG.html


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

http://services.cscworld.com/registration.php?id=1

يمكنك الحصول على Revit Link من الرابط اعلاه فقط بملء الاستمارة


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

AYMAN_TARHONY قال:


> بعد عمل المحاولات لم يعمل البرنامج ويطلب authorization code عند فتحه كما فى الصورة مع العلم بأننى أستخدم orion 14 وويندوز xp برجاء سرعة الرد
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/259278998/untitled.JPG.html


 http://ifile.it/jc5yvlf/4.rar شوف هنا انا ايش سويت وطبق مثلي


----------



## nassirr (24 يوليو 2009)

لاخ وليد شكرا علي المجهود الرائع .....مشكلتى اننى طبقت جميع الخطوات المزكورة ولكن لم اوفق.....اعتقد ان المشكلة فى hasp وزلك لان مساحة التفاصيل عندى فى الهسب تظهر خالية من اى ارقام ....هل يجب ان ازيل النسخة 14


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

يجب ان يكون الهاسب مفعل كما في الصورة المرفقة


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

عفوا قد نسيت رفع الصورة بالمرفقات ... الافضل ان تحفظ اعمالك التي قد قمت بتنفيذها بالاصدار 14 وازالة ال 14 ووضع 15


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (24 يوليو 2009)

الأخ وليد طبقت جميع الخطوات كما تفضلت بالشرح ولكن يظهر ال hasp بدون أرقام كما بالصورة المرفقة وأعتقد هو السبب فى عدم عمل البرنامج


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم الظاهر انك نسيت تسوي الكراك Waleed Orion15.reg والموجود بالمرفقات


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

ارجو منك تسجيل عملية التنصيب التي قمت بها ورفعها هنا حتى ارى ما الخلل . يجب ان تكون مستعمل ويندوز اكس بي . لا تغير الداركتري تبع التنصيب لاي برنامج


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

انا نزلت البرنامج اكثر من 20 مرة للاصدقاء وشغال 100%


----------



## AutoHakeem (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم على البرنامج


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (24 يوليو 2009)

الأخ وليد انا اتبعت جميع الخطوات وعملت الكراك لكن عند الضغط على أيكونة البرنامج يطلب كود كما أن ال user و serial no عند بداية البرنامج وهما نفس المستخدمين معى فى orion 14 وليس كما يظهر عندك فى الشرح. كما بالصورة وأنا اعتقد ان المشكلة فى hasp 

http://rapidshare.com/files/259278998/untitled.JPG.html


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

ayman_tarhony قال:


> الأخ وليد انا اتبعت جميع الخطوات وعملت الكراك لكن عند الضغط على أيكونة البرنامج يطلب كود كما أن ال user و serial no عند بداية البرنامج وهما نفس المستخدمين معى فى orion 14 وليس كما يظهر عندك فى الشرح. كما بالصورة وأنا اعتقد ان المشكلة فى hasp
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/259278998/untitled.jpg.html


 
الرجاء ارسال ملف الكراك للفحص .. نفس الملف الذي تستعمله في كل خطوة


----------



## welly76 (24 يوليو 2009)

الواضح من الصورة الاخيرة انك لم تقم بتحديث ال sp3 من الموقع المرفق بالمشاركة


----------



## welly76 (25 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين ... للمعلومية ال orion لا يمكن ان يعمل مع برنامج STA4CAD حيث ان عمل البرنامجين يعملان بال HASP


----------



## AYMAN_TARHONY (25 يوليو 2009)

الأخ المهندس وليد شكرا للمعلومات القيمة وفعلا البرنامج اشتغل معى الآن بعد ازالة الويندوز حيث تقريبا لم يعمل مسبقا لوجود برنامج sta4cad


----------



## مهند الامين احمد (25 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء
ارجو منكم مساعدتي علي روابط لها اخر اصدار من الساب والايتاب والساف لاني عندي مشكلة في جهازي وهي فيستا العبيط واللة لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا
اخوكم
هوندا


----------



## معاد59 (25 يوليو 2009)

أيها الأخوة الكرام: هل من الممكن عمل نسخة أخرى من الكراك تعمل على ويندوز فيستا؟


----------



## welly76 (26 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة على الفيستا صعب عمل كراك


----------



## nassirr (27 يوليو 2009)

اعتقد ان عدم التنصيب يرجع للمعلومات القديمة المخزنة فى الرجسترى ...هل يوجد من يساعد ازالة معاومات الهسب و orion من الرجسترى علما بانى جربت عمل uninstall لكن دون فائدة وايضا regedit


----------



## nassirr (28 يوليو 2009)

> اعتقد ان عدم التنصيب يرجع للمعلومات القديمة المخزنة فى الرجسترى ...هل يوجد من يساعد ازالة معاومات الهسب و orion من الرجسترى علما بانى جربت عمل uninstall لكن دون فائدة وايضا regedit


الرجاء ممن لديه الخبرة في الهسب المساعدة


----------



## welly76 (28 يوليو 2009)

ماهي البرامج الاخرى التي تستعملها او كنت قد استعملتها من قبل ... لان بعض البرامج تتعارض مع الاريون


----------



## welly76 (29 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله لا مزيد من الاسئلة يدل على المهندسين قد تمكنو من تشغيل البرنامج ... وترقبو المزيد ... وانا الان بصدد البحث عن برنامج tedds الخاص بالنوتات الحسابية


----------



## welly76 (29 يوليو 2009)

nassirr قال:


> اعتقد ان عدم التنصيب يرجع للمعلومات القديمة المخزنة فى الرجسترى ...هل يوجد من يساعد ازالة معاومات الهسب و orion من الرجسترى علما بانى جربت عمل uninstall لكن دون فائدة وايضا regedit


 
ما الغرض من الازالة ... يمكنك ان تضع الاوريون 15 بعد ازالة ال14 والعمل به ... وتحاشى ان يكون لديك برنامج او تكون قد استعملت برنامج STr4CAD لان نظام الكراك الخاص به يتعارض مع الاريون


----------



## nassirr (29 يوليو 2009)

انا الان ازلت نسخة 14 وايضا استعمل staadpro 2006, tekla 15, tedd 10, fast track


----------



## welly76 (30 يوليو 2009)

هذه البرامج لا تتعارض بالاوريون 15


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## welly76 (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## welly76 (4 أغسطس 2009)

كما وعدتكم اخواني واخواتي ........ هذا هو برنامج CSC TEDDS VER 10.0
http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=csc+tedds+v+11

في بداية القائمة يوجد csc tedds V10 على سبعة اجزاء


----------



## kueh_gc (8 أغسطس 2009)

Hi Welly76, I have dwonload the tedds v10, i didn't find any crack. Please help.


----------



## welly76 (8 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147023.html
الكراك هنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أغسطس 2009)

welly76 قال:


> كما وعدتكم اخواني واخواتي ........ هذا هو برنامج csc tedds ver 10.0
> http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=csc+tedds+v+11
> 
> في بداية القائمة يوجد csc tedds v10 على سبعة اجزاء


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما الغرض من هذا البرنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هى استخداماته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## kueh_gc (8 أغسطس 2009)

Hi Welly76, thank you for the crack.


----------



## welly76 (9 أغسطس 2009)

wellcome my brother >>> any help we are here


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 أغسطس 2009)

أنا لدي المشكله التاليه

حيث لا يظهر infern0_ هل هناك حل


----------



## welly76 (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم .. تكون قد استعملت st4cad الذي قد يتعارض مع الهاسب والاوريون ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 أغسطس 2009)

welly76 قال:


> السلام عليكم .. تكون قد استعملت st4cad الذي قد يتعارض مع الهاسب والاوريون ...



أنا فرمت الجهاز خالص
ونفس المشكله موجوده


ومع فقدان الامل في تشغيله نزلت النسخه 14 sp6

بس هي غير مستقره بالمره

وحسب ما قراءت ,, أن الهاسب ممكن ميشتغلش علي بعض الاجهزه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 أغسطس 2009)

in the following link, CSC's ORION V15 videos


http://www.cscworld.com/orion/tour/tour.php?r=0&s=0


ونرجو من الاخوه الدعوه لشيخنا احمد حطيبه حيث انه مريض ,, نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى له تمام العافية في الدنيا والآخرة




وليكن هدفنا:
"سباق رمضان انعقد والجنه تزينت لمن أجتهد فشمر , وقل لن يسبقني الي الله أحد"

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر



 

 









 





 

 



أسطوانة أنهض أسطوانة الاصلاحات قبل شهر الرحمات



أسطوانة برنامج حقيبه المسلم


----------



## welly76 (17 أغسطس 2009)

انظر المرفقات وطبق وانشاء الله موفق.... رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## welly76 (17 أغسطس 2009)

انظر المرفقات وطبق وانشاء الله موفق.... رمضان كريم وكل عام وانت بخيرhttp://ifile.it/jc5yvlf/4.rar


----------



## welly76 (23 أغسطس 2009)

ما زبط معاك البرنامج اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الأمين (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم :welly76 
أشكركم على هذا المجهود الكبير أولا. 
ثانيا أرجو الإجابة على سؤال سنأ الإسلام بخصوص

*برنامج csc tedds ver 10.0*
ما الغرض من هذا البرنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هى استخداماته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن في إنتظار الإجابة لو تكرمتم.


----------



## welly76 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... هو برنامج نوت حسابية لتصميم الاعضاء حسب مواصفات الاكواد الشهيرة... بمعنى مثلا تصميم العمود خطوة حطوة حسب بنود الكود


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 سبتمبر 2009)

my dear brother welly76
I have to thank you very much for your efforts regarding to orion v15
but I have a problem that when I start the dongle emulator and click on the Red hasp icon I get this message
{the file HLVDD.DLL does not give to unload the hard lock driver}
and then the emulator terminated
I hope you will help me
I don not use any program using Hasp Emulator
Than ks Welly


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 سبتمبر 2009)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> my dear brother welly76
> I have to thank you very much for your efforts regarding to orion v15
> but I have a problem that when I start the dongle emulator and click on the Red hasp icon I get this message
> {the file HLVDD.DLIL does not give to unload the hard lock driver}
> ...


 i hope to get help
thanks


----------



## بسام.م.ب (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## nassirr (26 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152366.html
الرجاء الزهاب الي المشاركة الواردة اعلاه لمن يعانى من التنصيب


----------



## KROMOSOM (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*Sp3*



welly76 قال:


> الواضح من الصورة الاخيرة انك لم تقم بتحديث ال sp3 من الموقع المرفق بالمشاركة


 
حبيبنا الوليد ادم . سلام و بعد حاولت ايجاد sp3 و لكن للاسف لم اجده فى الرابط الذى ارفقته حتى فى موقع الشركة المنتجة اخر اصدار للبرنامج هو SP1 فارجو رفعه لنا لتعم الفائدة ووفقك الله


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين تعاونكم معنا
ممكن رفعه مع الكراك على 4Share لاننى بحاجة ماسة لهذا البرنامج


----------



## welly76 (7 يناير 2010)

نحن بالخدمة


----------



## تنوب قنوى (16 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you for all your efforts


----------



## ASD200676 (28 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة الخير حد يقولى البرنامج بيشتغل على ويندوز 7 ولا ما بيشتغل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ASD200676 (28 مارس 2011)

يا بشمهندس ناصر الامر regedit 2 lمن اين


----------



## AutoHakeem (29 مارس 2011)

asd200676 قال:


> لو سمحتم يا جماعة الخير حد يقولى البرنامج بيشتغل على ويندوز 7 ولا ما بيشتغل ولكم جزيل الشكر



أخي الكريم

الكرك لا يدعم الوندوز 7


----------

